# A warning for those that have Great Pyrenees LGD's



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2012)

*A Warning for those that have Great Pyrenees LGDs  in their house.*


Remember they are not house dogs. They are conditioned to their outdoor life.

1. When they are in your house they may not understand that your kitchen table is not a goat hut, so you will need to forgive them for jumping up on it to play king of the hill. Be patient.

2. If you have a small kitchen table, one that seats 4 do not be upset when your Pyr walks under it and topples it or everything on top falls off because it has been lifted into the air. Your Pyr thinks he can walk under it. Be patient!

3. Always be ready to catch your end tables from crashing to the floor when your Pyr is laying next to it and decides he needs to stretch. It is not his fault. Be patient.

 4. Practice your "quick moving over skills" for when he climbs up on the couch to cuddle. He really does think he can fit in that 1-2 ft gap between people. Be patient, and learn to move a little quicker for goodness sakes!

5.  Always move the kitchen trash somewhere out of reach, it will get knocked over easily. Yes, coffee grounds are hard to clean up but it really wasnt his fault. You didnt move the trash can! Be patient.

6. Remember their back is taller than your table so their head is way over the top of it, they like apples and will help themselves to the fruit bowl. They are just doing you a favor by helping themselves rather than bother you. Remember, they prefer green apples and do not like oranges! Be Patient.

7. If you are preparing deer backstrap and it is on a baking sheet on the counter while the oven is preheating, do not leave the room unattended! EVER!. You must put the tray on top of the refridgerator. Your Pyr can easily reach the back of your counter, and WILL eat your backstrap. Do not be mad at your Pyr. You need to take accountability for your own stupidity! (Thats what I had to tell my DH)

8. If your Pyr is injured and needs to live in the house for awhile til all heals, he will become quite accustomed to life in the house. On occasion he may fake it just to get back to the house! DO NOT BE FOOLED! But you might want to bring him in just to make sure.

9. He is so happy to see everyone in the morning he will run from room to room to wake everyone up. Remember he is just so happy to see you, and whats a little drool! 

10. If it is really hot you will find your Pyr laying on top of the ac vent. If the air cycles off your Pyr will bark at the vent til it comes back on. Once it does he will go right back to sleep. It is wise to just adjust the ac quickly so the barking and pawing stops!

11. Pyrs like to hold hands. They do this by always taking one paw and standing on your foot. Steel toed boots are a good idea!

12. Pyrs, whether male or female have no modesty. They are going to roll on their back and pretty much spread eagle so you can rub their belly. They honestly believe you like rubbing their belly hour after hour! Better for all family members to take shifts.

13. _It wont take too long for your pyr to train you!_ On the rare occasion you might need to scold your babyoops, I mean Pyr, look away immediately. If you do not those big brown eyes that are all so sad now will melt your heart and youll be telling him your sorry for scolding him. BE STRONG! Resist the eyes!

14. Your Pyr can cause others to stop calling you, I don't get it but others just don't want to hear about your baby... I mean Pyr.
This can work to your advantage though!

Pyrs theyll change your life! You will be wrapped around their cute giant paws, taken in with there sweet eyes, cuddled by their massive white coat, and in the end not understand how you ever made it through life so far without one! Now go put 'em back in the field!


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 16, 2012)

I love it. Awesome.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

Will be printing this for the fridge.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 16, 2012)

OMG! That is SOOO cute! I can SO see D destroying your kitchen and stealing...ooops...i mean procuring...the backstrap off the counter! 

You know we NEED photos of your baby...er...Pyr! 

Now I want to go home and snuggle my Gus...with those HUGE, BROWN eyes that'll melt the polar caps!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2012)

CocoNut-I was thinking when I was typing that I needed to make a notation for Pyr/or Gus! 

My "D" is a perfect angel, he actually never destroys anything. I will post some pics soon!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 16, 2012)

That is so funny (and true)!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 16, 2012)

That's funny Southern!


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 17, 2012)

So funny!
Thanx for sharing!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 17, 2012)

love it


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 17, 2012)

Too funny Southern!!!


----------



## poorboys (Nov 19, 2012)

that it so true,,,,, I had a pry's that was sick, but i did'nt bring her in the house she was put in a stall, and for weeks I was making hamburger and rice, chicken broth any thing I could do to help her pull thru, because she wasn't eating, untill I sneaked into the barn and seen she was up eating dog-food, boy she had me fooled....


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Nov 29, 2012)

Complete truth! Every.single.one!!! Lol

Love my Pyr


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 30, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## kian (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi! New here, first post. We have a 17 month old Great Pyrenees and yep, this list is very good. I must add chocolate chip cookies to list of foods to put on the fridge. And yes, mine is completely convinced that he is a lap dog!


----------



## whr (Jan 1, 2013)

made me laugh.


----------

